# Buck stove insert



## Razrbak428 (Jan 7, 2010)

Bought a Buck stove model 91 insert today for less than half price. I have always had a wood burning stove in my house, but it is just sitting in my chimney with the metal panels around it, no pipe or liner. The guy I bought the stove from said the I should have a stainless steel liner even in my masonry chimney. I checked into this and it costs about $2000 to have somebody come out and hook it up that way. Just wondering those of you that have inserts how are yours hooked up?


----------



## KDarsey (Jan 8, 2010)

You don't 'have' to do that but if you can afford it it is a good way to go. 
  Those inserts make a mess of your Chimney.....actually the area just above the dampner. If you look UP from the bottom (from the firebox) with a flashlight yours will most likely look like an inverted set of doorsteps up  to (also known as the smoke chamber)to the clay flue. Those bricks (doorsteps) catch all the soot & creosote as it goes up the chimney. 
   There are a couple of things you can do other than reline.
 #1 is keep your chimney warm or hot....don't get a fire going and then 'choke it down' by closing of your dampner.Leave it open, I know the saleman told you that it heats more effiencetly that way....bull...I have tried it and it doesn't make that much difference. The heating up and cooling down of the chimney is what causes the creosote buildup. That is what creates the 'shiny' 3rd degree creosote that contributes to chimney fires.
  #2  you can use a 'direct connect' to get past the smoke chamber into the clay flue tile. This is a 3-5 foot piece of SS pipe connected to your insert. And it is considerably cheaper than 'going all the way'.
   I hope this helps.


----------



## Razrbak428 (Jan 8, 2010)

Thanks for the help. Where can I find this type of stainless pipe?


----------



## yellowhammer (Jan 11, 2010)

*Buck stove*

I bought a used Buck several months ago.I installed it in my prefab fireplace that I have used for years.I called several dealers and several installers.They all told me something different.My fireplace has a double walled liner(chimney).I ran a single wall pipe inside it,all the way to the top.Works fine.Very little heat is felt on the pipe,as the heat is contained in the stove,and radiates out the front into the home.I removed the damper in the chimney to install the single wall pipe.I quit using the damper on the stove,like the man said,as it caused a lotta creosote on the glass door,and made no difference on the heat.I still have coals in the morning. One man at a dealer told me one thing on the phone,then told me something different when I went to the store in person.


----------



## 69camaro (Jan 12, 2010)

Razrbak428 said:


> Thanks for the help. Where can I find this type of stainless pipe?



Not sure where your at but I was at "The Fireplace Shop"....I think that was the name, it is located in Oakwood Ga. he had the SS liners for 600.00


----------

